# Can you ovulate immediately after AF?



## Fluffhead (Oct 30, 2004)

Ive been doing alot of reading on NFP but one thing I am wondering is....can you ovulate immediately following AF? I didn't think so...I know some people ovulate at very different times....but I thought the norm was cd14-16....I *just* finished AF a few days ago but Im showing very probably signs that I am ovulatiing now....is this really possible? Note: we aren't TTC....Im wondering moreso because we just dtd several different times (yeah, we got a bit carried away) thinking we were totally and completly safe. My temp and cm and other signs all are exactly what they would be if I was ovulating...but AF just finished a couple days ago. Im on a regular 28 day cycle so isn't this strange? TIA!


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

Well, what you think is CM could be er, um, from your dh. His fluids can look like ew cm. And there isn't any way to be sure by your temps for another couple of days- 3 highs in a row.
That said, women can occasionally ovulate at an odd time.


----------



## Fluffhead (Oct 30, 2004)

but I had the ew cm before any dtd went down...I just didn't start to consider what it might be till after the fact. I have also had the normal light light cramping I get when I do ovulate. LOL!


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

Yup, you're right- you should worry.







I see too that your youngest is still pretty little, and if she's still nursing that can do weird things to your cycle. Do you temp?


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes!!!

I ovulate very early in my cycle, on day 8. So, my period lasts for 4 days of heavy bleeding, 1-2 days of spotting, then I am fertile IMMEDIATELY. Remember that sperm can live in your body quite comfortably (I picture a nice little bachelor pad in my fallopian tubes, just waiting...) for up to 5 days. I know other places say that they are dead in 36 hours, but my baby conceived by sex five days before ovulation is currently nursing....









Be careful, if you don't want another baby right away.

Good luck!


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

YES! An "average" **GAG** cycle is 28 days, with ovulation bing about day 14...but you can EASILY ovulate much ealrier than that...for example..my friend has a 26 day cycle, bleeds for about 8 days, and O's an about day 11...so, about 3 days after her period stops she is O'ing.....So actually, sex DURING HER PERIOD can get her pregnant, as sperm can live up to 5 days!!!!

Are you new to NFP/FAM? If you have been charting a while, most women get to know their own personal cycle? I do see you have what i assume is a nursling, so, like the PP said, that can really whack things up....but, if you do not want to be preggo, you do have to consider that yes, you might O soon after AF....

Best wishes!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

When I got pregnant with DS, we BDed exactly once that month, and it was on the third day of AF. So I'm assuming I must have Oed very soon after AF left. Wow, that was a surprise, I'll tell you!


----------



## Mama2 '05'06 (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes, you can definately O immeadiately after AF! I did and became pregnant when dd was 6 months old.







Silly thing was, I was checking for fertility and using a fertility monitor to chart my cycles. It indicated fertility, but I didn't believe it considering that the last 3 cycles had been 10-14 days after AF. So we went ahead and you guessed it. BFP next month


----------



## oregongirlie (Mar 14, 2006)

While TTC for 22 cycles, I started noticing the cramping in my ovaries right before AF. I think it was the new follicles growing. I'd feel it from the end of an old cycle to ovulation in the next -- right through AF. The absence of this cramping really was the only sign I had of pregnancy during my last cycle. Maybe you're feeling something similar.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Yeah, it's possible. It's more likely to have EWCM that starts on day 2 or 3 and lasts until you O on day 7 or so (which still means you can get pg by BD on day 3.)

Semen can definitely mimic EWCM- both support the spermies!


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla*
Semen can definitely mimic EWCM- both support the spermies!

Yes, but its got a different smell to it.


----------



## monocyte (Jun 17, 2004)

My (pp cycles) have been 28 days, with AF lasting 7 days, and O on day 11.


----------

